# Can I work for a UK company whilst living in South Africa



## PV01 (Jan 2, 2013)

After living in the UK for 15 years, we are looking at moving back to South Africa - My Partner is British, and I am South African.

Does anyone know what the process is for me to still work for my UK company, but be based in South Africa.

Thanks


----------



## LegalMan (Dec 26, 2012)

As a South African, you are always welcome to earn money in any legal manner and from any legal source, whether local or international. Working for overseas companies is perfectly fine, as long as you follow the relevant employment and tax regulations.

Most probably, your main focus should be on how you are being paid, since exchange control in South Africa will make things difficult for you if you are not paid in Rands.

Good luck!


----------



## PV01 (Jan 2, 2013)

Thank you for your response. Do you know where I can find out further information on the relevant employment and tax regulations?

Thanks


----------



## Jem62 (Jul 25, 2012)

I would take professional advice on this, it is a complicated area, however, having been in this situation it was much less complicated having my income paid into a UK bank account. I transferred monthly amounts into my SA account for some years without any issues. It had something to do with international agreements not to tax individuals twice on income earned abroad. Good luck.


----------



## flatdog (Aug 13, 2014)

Jem62 said:


> I would take professional advice on this, it is a complicated area, however, having been in this situation it was much less complicated having my income paid into a UK bank account. I transferred monthly amounts into my SA account for some years without any issues. It had something to do with international agreements not to tax individuals twice on income earned abroad. Good luck.


Hello all
I’m new here and apologies for resurrecting/perhaps hijacking a relatively old post, but am in a very similar position to the original poster wrt trying to understand how best to structure my tax/remuneration affairs for a proposed 2/3 year posting to SA. I’m seeking independent advice from a specialist adviser, as I need to cover all tax aspects (not only salary/income).
Professional advice is of course the best course of action as recommended by Jem62 and a few other responders, but I’ve trawled the internet and this forum trying to find advisers and am slightly perplexed to find there are no companies which demonstrate a good understanding of both UK and RSA tax laws, or at least none that actively advertise their expertise in this area. Surprising perhaps given the large number of South Africans here in the UK and vice versa. 
Can anyone point me in the right direction? Maybe I should be searching for wealth management companies? – not that I’m wealthy, but after 20 years in the UK I do have some assets and am just looking to structure my affairs to take best advantage of current UK and RSA tax legislation.
Many thanks!


----------

